# Orange Stem Plants?



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

I'm looking to add a little orange to my tank, for a change. I know I've seen pics of a few different types of orange stem plants, but I don't recall the names of the rarer ones.

Anyone have pics? I have a high tech tank with soft water, so I can grow the higher light varieties.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I dont have pics but my Parrots Feather is Orangey red, with like golden orange on top. Its shaded from the sun, no CO2, No ferts, and it has flourite substrate. Definitely a plant to look into if you want color.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a Polygonum sp. that is mostly orange. The newer growth is red, though:



















I could grow out a few stems over the next couple weeks if you want me to send you some.


----------



## CherylH (Jan 2, 2007)

Forgive my spelling--I'm too lazy to look it up

Ammannia gracilis is a nice, bold orange plant.
diplidis diandra takes and reddish orange cast on the tips when happy
some types of ludwigia are a nice orange


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Ludwigia sp. 'Guinea' and Ludwigia inclinata
get more orange under the right conditions.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

A lot of the Rotala species have nice colors; ie R. Rotundifolia and R.Wallichii give nice orangey/pinkish hues. Rotala macrandra is another nice one and would love your high light tank. 

Nice pics everyone! Just beautiful!!


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

My hygro polysperma takes on a bit of an orange on the leaves. 
rotala wilisii would be another to check out. 
blyxa japonica, given the right conditions, will turn a nice bronze-color. High light makes it even a deeper reddish.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

My Rotala mexicana is pinkish-orange.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Daniel*Swords said:


> My Rotala mexicana is pinkish-orange.


Oh, how I wish I could get that plant. 


Orange Plants:

Ammannia gracillis
Ludwigia palustris 
Ludwigia inclinata
Ludwigia 'Cuba' - has an orangish red crown


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Rotala sp. Vietnam has a reddish orange stem with greenish leaves.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Be advised that getting the color you want does not end with getting these plants. for instance very few people have any luck getting Rotala macrandra to color to bright red, let alone grow at all. so once you narrow down the list to a few plants, find someone here who grows them successfully to the right colors, then you must be willing and able to approximate those water, light and substrate conditions.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Daniel*Swords said:


> My Rotala mexicana is pinkish-orange.


Real nice looking stem! Almost Tonina like


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Thanks! 
Not really like Tonina to my eyes...
It's a bit sturdier than, say R. sp. 'Nanjenshan'...
In good light it does branch out without pruning like the one in pic. Easy!


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

rotala wallichi is kinda orangish. my ammanina gracillis was always really red/pink,. never orange


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I just wanted to add a pic of my parrots feather and I barely done anything to the tank!


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. I think I may try some ammannia gracilis. Anyone have a starter to sell/trade? I have some reddish blyxa...


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

James From Cali said:


> I just wanted to add a pic of my parrots feather and I barely done anything to the tank!


Looks more like mermaid weed.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmm....The guy I got it from said it was parrots feather and theats what it looked like(at least the emersed form I got). I guess this is the submerged form!

I did a search and here is what I found:



> *Look Alikes:* The submersed leaves of mermaid weed may be confused some water-milfoil species.


Parrots feather is a water milfoil sp.. Here is the link:

Mermaid Weed


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Daniel, where did you get that Rotala Mexicana, I have never seen it and I live in Mexico (really) LOL. It's amazing that a Finnish fellow hobbyist have one Mexican plant. Now I'm digging the web in order to find some info of this beautiful rotala.

Good luck.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

AaronT said:


> Oh, how I wish I could get that plant.
> 
> 
> Orange Plants:
> ...



Aaron, you've been looking for that one awhile now haven't you? I also remember you wanting some R. occultiflora.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Guillermo said:


> Hey Daniel, where did you get that Rotala Mexicana, I have never seen it and I live in Mexico (really) LOL.


Holá Guillermo! I bought it from a Portuguese seller last year. Can't recommend him as the other plants he sold me were not really the ones he claimed them to be. So, mostly got ripped off. I've tried to get this one grow emersed in order to get a positive ID but haven't got much luck yet. It should look like this or this (2nd row, on the right) emersed.

That's curious/interesting that you haven't seen R. mexicana in Mexico! :icon_eek: Oh, how I wish to be able to go there and do some collecting...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Guillermo said:


> Hey Daniel, where did you get that Rotala Mexicana, I have never seen it and I live in Mexico (really) LOL. It's amazing that a Finnish fellow hobbyist have one Mexican plant. Now I'm digging the web in order to find some info of this beautiful rotala.
> 
> Good luck.


Guillermo,

Find the nearest pond, stream, river, lake etc... and look for this plant: http://www.lucidcentral.com/keys/APPW/images/rotala mexicana emersed_DW.jpg

That's the emersed form of Rotala mexicana.


----------

